# Rip-rap being added to pond



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Someone asked me about this in a PM so I thought I'd just share. We did this a few years ago. My wife and I laid geotextile fabric around the pond and then ordered #2 limestone from Rockchuckers. They have several of these "slinger trucks" basically a dumptruck with a conveyor. They can shoot up to 70' and rock size up to #2, about the size of your fist.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Man that looks sweet. Should really help with bank erosion. My pond sets down in a hollow. I would have to hire a helicopter to place my rock.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

check ur pm's i have a few questions. thanks


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Can too much limestone rock throw a pond's pH out of balance? Or is limestone different from regular lime?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Net said:


> Can too much limestone rock throw a pond's pH out of balance? Or is limestone different from regular lime?


Not significantly. The change would be almost immeasurable


----------

